# New Machine and Grinder



## Harry Worthington (Apr 10, 2010)

Hello All,

I'm in the market for a new machine and grinder with a £1500/£300 maximum budget respectively.

Following a few weeks research, the following machines have caught the eye.

La Spaziale Vivaldi Mini Mk 1

Giotto Premium Plus

The machine will be used for approximately 4-6 coffees per day (home use), mainly for Cappuccino and Espresso, so a top quality Milk Steamer is of great importance.

Could I please ask for your expert opinion on whether these machines are a good choice, and also are there any others I really should be considering within my budget?

On the subject of the grinder, which models are considered the best within my £200-£300 budget?

Your thoughts and advice would genuinely be graciously received.

Best Wishes,

Harry.


----------



## DonRJ (Apr 3, 2010)

Grinder - Ibetal MC2 from happydonkey on the internet, damn good for the money. There is better but will cost a lot more.

Espresso nmachine - Look for a Gaggia Classic or Baby on Ebay, Again there is better but more money.

Should be within budget and with the addition of good quality beans which are essential, a tamper etc you will be well on your way.

Don

EDIT

Woops misread the budget as a total of £300 for grinder and espresso machine so my comments above are low budget ones.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Welcome Harry

The Giotto Premium Plus is a good machine to use

Another brand to consider is Vibiemme, and there are several machines in your budget

The double boiler option is great for milk steaming

Re: Grinders

Consider the Malkonig Vario which is slightly above your grinder budget but if saving a few £'s on a machine will fit within your overall spend

Hope this helps


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

After years with a Pavoni, I'm currently running a Premium Plus, and I'm totally happy with it - though I use it largely for espresso, I do make the occasional cappuccino for my wife, and there's certainly enough steam. There's a revised version about to

come out with a rotary pump, so you may want to investigate that - because it certainly should be within your budget. I did a lot of research before I bought the machine, and have got to admit that it's looks and finish played a significant part in the decision, though up to now its performance has been faultless.

I also recently moved on my Iberital MC2 and went for a Mahlkonig Vario to replace it - and again I'm totally satisfied. The Vario is only marginally more than your current grinder budget, but well worth the extra imho.

Interestingly, if you bought both the Premium Plus and the Vario, you'd just about have enough left from your budget to buy a home roaster (Behmor or Gene Cafe) ;>)))

Please shout up if you want more info about my experiences with any of the above


----------



## DonRJ (Apr 3, 2010)

Ok I will now comment on the right budget, £1800 in total to spend, wish I was in that position.

I would spend a bit more than £300 on the grinder and buy a Mazzer Super Jolly, universally regarded as one of the best - £450 ish looking on line new, less if bought second hand. I would hopefully never need another grinder ever.

Machine wise I would be sorely tempted by the Izzo Alex, the rotary pump rather than vibratory appeals and they seem very well made - £1100 to £1600 depending which version you bought.

Don


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

An Alex Duetto and a Super Jolly sounds like heaven to me. Something I am aspiring to (along with BanishInstant







). For the moment, I am very happy with my Rancilio Silva. Before upgrading to the Rancilio Silvia, I went for the Mahlkonig Vario and whilst it took a while to get used to, I am very happy with it. I am always on the lookout for a bargain and so if a Mazzer Mini or Super Jolly came along, I would consider it (if the price and location were right). Us CF Members love journeys like this so keep us all informed of your decisions if and when you decide to order your new set up.


----------



## RisingPower (Dec 27, 2009)

I'd definitely budget a bit more for the grinder, but la spaziales vivaldi is a great machine.

I think getting a machine which can be plumbed in would certainly be a more convenient option, the izzo alex offers that, as does the vivaldi. Mazzers super jolly is certainly a good bet and you can probably find one used in very good condition for ~£200, maybe if you're really lucky you'll come across a kony or robur, depending on how large you mind the grinder being and what they go for being another matter.


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

sandykt said:


> Something I am aspiring to (along with BanishInstant
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know me too well









Somebody provided a link regarding Double Boiler vs HX and I think it is interesting regarding milk drinks:

http://www.home-barista.com/espresso-machines/some-thoughts-on-heat-exchanger-vs-double-boiler-espresso-machines-t9682.html


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

Interesting reading. I think some headache tablets will be needed when either one of us decides to take the plunge. So many shiny machines to choose from.


----------



## Harry Worthington (Apr 10, 2010)

Thanks to everyone for their comments and assistance so far - this has been very helpful. Off the back of some of the comments regarding the grinder, I have decided to up the budget for this part of the setup - I perhaps had not fully appreciated just how important this is!. The Malkonig Vario certainly seems to be highly regarded, although I may see what sort of deal I can get on a Mazzer Super Jolly before committing to this; incidentally, does anyone have any knowledge/opinion on the Compak K3 Elite Grinder, is this also worth considering?

Machine wise, I can't seem to get away from the Mini Vivaldi after reading/watching reviews on bellabarista and You Tube and it has an extremely powerful steamer which is essential to me, although I am still seriously considering the Giotto Premium Plus and now also the Vibiemme Domobar Junior on special offer at Coffeehit that seems a really good deal (thanks to Glenn for pointing me in this direction).

I never thought it would be such a hard decision, although I'm having a lot of fun making it!

Keep your helpful advice coming as it really is helping.


----------



## Greenpotterer (Nov 29, 2009)

just to throw a spanner in the works from I admit a complete layman; could you not have a machine for espresso shots and a regulated steam boiler if such things exist

Gaz


----------



## Harry Worthington (Apr 10, 2010)

After several weeks of fairly obsessive research, and a brief flirtation with the new Rocket Espresso Evoluzione, I finally went for the La Spaziale Vivaldi Mini Mk 1 today. Once the initial feelings of guilt had subsided after parting with the cash, I definitely felt I had chosen the right machine to suit my requirements and was getting plenty of machine for the money. I now just have to make a final decision on the grinder, and after ruling out a second hand Mazzer Super Jolly (superb quality but just too big), I am now torn between the Mahlkonig Vario (Best price £305.95) and the Mazzer Mini Timer (Best price £373.65) - I will have to decide soon though as the machine will be arriving at the weekend. Plenty of accessories to start choosing now which I am sure I will bore you with in due course!

Harry.


----------



## DonRJ (Apr 3, 2010)

Toss up between two highly rated grinders, new ceramic burr techie job or mature trad tech. Price difference an issue but look at this link it might tip you towards the Mazzer which would be my choice I think, well maybe, but, well, but, etc. Mazzer£309 delivered.

http://www.a1coffee.co.uk/gbu0-prodshow/mazzer3.html

Don


----------



## Harry Worthington (Apr 10, 2010)

Thanks DonRJ, I have a feeling I saw this site a while ago but wrote it off as the price seemed too good to be true. Does anyone have any first hand experience of A1 Coffee?


----------

